# Freestyle Libre



## Abi (Jul 8, 2015)

I've just received my parcel- not yet opened it.
Probably already asked but 1. Can anyone recommend  a dressing to ensure sensor does not detach and 2. Do people tend to cleanse skin with anything - other than soap and water, prior to inserting sensor?


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 8, 2015)

It comes with antiseptic wipes. I would wipe arm & let it dry as I was to quick to put the sensor on once.  Good luck cos there good.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 8, 2015)

I use either tegaderm or hydrofilm to hold my dexcom sensor in place.


----------



## Amberzak (Jul 8, 2015)

I've never added anything to my sensor. It came off once, the first time I ever used it, and I think it's because the doctor put it on to test out and he put it too far round, so movement dislodged it. (I was given a trial one my consultant had been given at first and he said the sensor was old too). 

I go swimming for an hour and a half, (I get out every ten minutes to test and to dry the area) and it's never come loose other than that one time. 

I was like you in the beginning, especially with what happened to that first sensor, but now I'm relaxed as anything about it. I knock into doors and everything and its fine. 

The only thing I would say is be careful taking off your bra at night


----------



## trophywench (Jul 9, 2015)

Lol at the bra! - I have the same with err, lower garments and my pump cannula - esp when I'm taken short, and the elastic gets caught round it!


----------



## spiritfree (Jul 9, 2015)

I have just starting Skin Tac Wipes and they are fantastic. I use them for my Libre and my Accu Chek Insight insulin pump. When the sites are on with Skin Tac they are really on, and they will not come off in water. I have also bought the wipes to remove sites when they are finished. I hope this will help someone.


----------



## Abi (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks for above. I bought a type of clear adherent waterproof dressing but skin tac sounds like an excellent option. Was going to start using it this morning but wearing long fairly tight sleeves so potential disaster


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 10, 2015)

spiritfree said:


> I have just starting Skin Tac Wipes and they are fantastic. I use them for my Libre and my Accu Chek Insight insulin pump. When the sites are on with Skin Tac they are really on, and they will not come off in water. I have also bought the wipes to remove sites when they are finished. I hope this will help someone.



There's a cheaper option for removal, just use a alcohol wipe


----------



## Robin (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm on day ten of my first sensor, and it's still feeling firmly attached. That said, I was so worried it would come loose and Id waste all that money, I put a tubigrip round my arm at night for the first few nights. (I've read that Vet tape does the job equally well!) It still seems firmly stuck, even though I've got more blasé as the week's gone on. I find a tight sleeved top, if you put it on and take it off carefully, makes me more confident it's not going to get knocked off when I'm out and about.
Oh, and the results are fascinating, I've learnt so much about my patterns this week. I can't justify the cost of using one full time, but I'm planning on sticking the next one on for a walking holiday at the end of this month, just to be able to head off hypos when I've been more active than usual.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 10, 2015)

Robin said:


> I'm on day ten of my first sensor, and it's still feeling firmly attached. That said, I was so worried it would come loose and Id waste all that money, I put a tubigrip round my arm at night for the first few nights. (I've read that Vet tape does the job equally well!) It still seems firmly stuck, even though I've got more blasé as the week's gone on. I find a tight sleeved top, if you put it on and take it off carefully, makes me more confident it's not going to get knocked off when I'm out and about.
> Oh, and the results are fascinating, I've learnt so much about my patterns this week. I can't justify the cost of using one full time, but I'm planning on sticking the next one on for a walking holiday at the end of this month, just to be able to head off hypos when I've been more active than usual.



Its really good info you get from them !  I work on building sites & in & out of lofts all day long. Never come off


----------



## katie (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm nearly at the end of my first sensor. After seven days the edges came unstuck so I used opsite flexifit in case it came off in the shower. I felt it was worth buying because I would be gutted if it fell off before the 14 days were up. I have loved the Libre and I'm going to miss it on Monday when it runs out  I'll have to try to remember to test now  I definitely recommend it


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 12, 2015)

katie said:


> I'm nearly at the end of my first sensor. After seven days the edges came unstuck so I used opsite flexifit in case it came off in the shower. I felt it was worth buying because I would be gutted if it fell off before the 14 days were up. I have loved the Libre and I'm going to miss it on Monday when it runs out  I'll have to try to remember to test now  I definitely recommend it



I am like you Katie.  Would go mad if I lost the sensor before the 2 weeks. The info you get from them is excellent


----------



## spiritfree (Jul 12, 2015)

Abi said:


> Thanks for above. I bought a type of clear adherent waterproof dressing but skin tac sounds like an excellent option. Was going to start using it this morning but wearing long fairly tight sleeves so potential disaster





spiritfree said:


> I have just starting Skin Tac Wipes and they are fantastic. I use them for my Libre and my Accu Chek Insight insulin pump. When the sites are on with Skin Tac they are really on, and they will not come off in water. I have also bought the wipes to remove sites when they are finished. I hope this will help someone.



I would recommend SKIN TAC, It is fantastic stuff and the cencors or infusion sets stay stuck.


----------



## Nic (Jul 14, 2015)

Abi - apologies for jumping in on your thread but just wondering when you signed up for the Libre? It's my favourite question at the moment - wondering how much longer I will have to wait!! I'm trying to bring my hba1c down to try for baby number 2 and I know this would help me no end!


----------



## spiritfree (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks Sue. I was wondering if alcohol wipes would work.


----------



## Bloden (Jul 15, 2015)

Another thread hijacker - sorry. Has anyone bought the testing strips and used the Libre to do a finger-prick test? Also, what do you carry it around in? 

No strips, no case - little things like that bug me, esp after shelling out £50!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 15, 2015)

spiritfree said:


> Thanks Sue. I was wondering if alcohol wipes would work.



A little bit of baby oil would work as well just don't put the new sensor on that arm due to none stickability


----------



## Robin (Jul 15, 2015)

Nic said:


> Abi - apologies for jumping in on your thread but just wondering when you signed up for the Libre? It's my favourite question at the moment - wondering how much longer I will have to wait!! I'm trying to bring my hba1c down to try for baby number 2 and I know this would help me no end!


Ive just got to the end of my first sensor, so it arrived just over two weeks ago, and I signed up for the waiting list in mid March.


----------



## Abi (Jul 15, 2015)

loving the libre-actually little difference between my finger prick readings with mylife pura, the libre or the optium strips apart from two occasions when libre picked up a low when my meter read 5 mmol/L- on one of these I felt normal so decided libre was inaccurate but on the other I had symptoms of a hypo
Not loving my control as much- need to behave myself and do some fasting basal tests- big jug of sugar free jelly ready for tonight


----------



## Nic (Jul 15, 2015)

Robin said:


> Ive just got to the end of my first sensor, so it arrived just over two weeks ago, and I signed up for the waiting list in mid March.



Great thanks Robin - worked out today I have been on the list for 2 months so hopefully not much longer! As a mum of one in a busy stressful ft job attempting to get my control better for baby number 2 I need this in my life!!! : )


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 15, 2015)

Hope you get it soon Nic.  They are good


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 12, 2015)

I am just piggy backing on the end of this thread but I have a question.........

how does the reader get its sensor readings through the night?

its a manual scan usually is it not?

would the reader need to be sitting next to the sensor to function automatically.......?

thanks....


----------



## Robin (Aug 12, 2015)

novorapidboi26 said:


> I am just piggy backing on the end of this thread but I have a question.........
> 
> how does the reader get its sensor readings through the night?
> 
> ...


the readings must be stored somehow in the sensor, until you 'read' them. it will store up,to 8 hours worth, so when you wake up in the morning, you swipe the reader over the sensor, and it downloads a graph of the overnight pattern. of course, you only get an actual figure when you actually swipe, but you can read off from the graph what your numbers were. similarly during the day, if you go out, for example, and leave the reader at home, when you come back in and swipe, it carries on with the graph from where you left off last time. You can check back on each day's graph on the reader, and upload the data to a computer ( better because the screens a lot bigger and it's easier to see)


----------



## Bloden (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks for explaining that Robin. I had absolutely no idea how it was mapping my overnight BGs. I just thought "it be witchcraft, it be".


----------



## Robin (Aug 12, 2015)

Bloden said:


> Thanks for explaining that Robin. I had absolutely no idea how it was mapping my overnight BGs. I just thought "it be witchcraft, it be".


well I'm not sure of the technicalities, there's probably a witch in there somewhere.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 12, 2015)

Bloden said:


> Thanks for explaining that Robin. I had absolutely no idea how it was mapping my overnight BGs. I just thought "it be witchcraft, it be".





Robin said:


> well I'm not sure of the technicalities, there's probably a witch in there somewhere.



Tsk! I thought everyone knew they are full of Milly Moles!


----------



## Bloden (Aug 13, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Tsk! I thought everyone knew they are full of Milly Moles!



That's a relief - much more cuddly than a witch!


----------

